# Shoku Pan - Japanese White Sandwich Bread



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone been making bread this way?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I LOVE this type of bread!  Unfortunately, I can not get this here in the middle of the desert southwest US, so I would be interested in how to make this.

In Hawaii, there are many different 'Asian' bakeries, Japanese and Vietnamese are my personal favorites.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been chasing this recipe also. So far the best I've found is from *LA Fuji Mamma*

I'm not sure if it is me or the recipe but I haven't gotten it down pat quite yet.

I'd love it if you tried it a couple of times and let me know what you think.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

YUM! That site is mouth watering! When I find an afternnon free, I'll give it a try, I do enjoy making bread. DH likes my Italian bread... I use [product="16604"]Bernard Claytons New Complete Book Of Breads [/product] recipe for Pain Italien


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Gah - I just finally realized that the yeast she's using has 'dough improvers' in it!

Blast it... now to track down the special yeast! or find out what is in it...


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

MichaelGA said:


> Gah - I just finally realized that the yeast she's using has 'dough improvers' in it!


Yeah, I'd really like to see what dough improvers were included in the "yeast".


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Some discussion of the improvers here: http://www.pizzamaking.com/forum/index.php?topic=20951.0

By all means try this special yeast, and/or other "dough improvers" out there. But they're not needed.

"Shoku Pan" is just a standard, sweetish, milk-based bread, -- pillowy, insipid, and enjoyed by children. It's easily made. It's pretty much global. Look for "pain de mie" or "pullman." You can add butter or cream for more richness.

Two comments on the linked recipe:

- That's a lot of yeast for 2.25 cups flour. You could use much less, and just have a slightly longer rising time, which will give you better flavor.

-- Rolling the dough out before final shaping is unnecessary roughness. While you don't need to be as gentle as you would for a more artisan-y bread, standard loaf-shaping with this dough will give you a good even sammich-bread result.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

finding myself a few slices short of a full loaf, decided to give this one a whirl yesterday.

KA Bread Flour; 1% milk

rolled out well





  








DSC_2641.JPG




__
dillbert


__
Mar 10, 2014








the first rise went to plan, the second in the bread pan, not so much





  








DSC_2643.JPG




__
dillbert


__
Mar 10, 2014








did not get the over-the-top rise - used a 9x5 pan; suspect a smaller pan may work better

but tasty and an easy prep.





  








DSC_2649.JPG




__
dillbert


__
Mar 10, 2014








toasts well, goes well with egg!





  








DSC_2651.JPG




__
dillbert


__
Mar 10, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

*gasp*

@Dillbert oh my gravy! That toast an' egg is heaven on a plate!

poached, right? one of my favs! (the other is basted in _BUTTER_)

*stomach growling* oops, excuse me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

yup - poached. 

soonst I busted the yolk I figured it to be a good pix.... (g)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ya' killin' me!


----------

